# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam kenal.. nubi di pamulang

## iditz

mau kenalan om, tante. ogut nubi di pamulang mau belajar piara ikan koi

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------


## showa

silahkan om idit, pamulang banyak danau nya tuh..............biar cepat besar ceburkan juga di danau nya ya om dijamin pasti cepat ilang.......................hihihihihihih,

----------

